# java.io.File - getName / getPath etc



## Dimensionm (8. November 2007)

Hallo, ich versuche ein Programm zu schreiben, was mir eine Datei einlesen, analysieren und  später Grafisch darstellt, das ist aber grad nicht mein Problem. 

Ich mache mir immer wieder kleine Codeschnippsel um das Prinzip besser verstehen zu können und hier verstehe ich grad garnicht warum das nicht geht. der Teil der mir Probleme macht.


```
import java.io.*;
public class dateieinlesen {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
	File f = new File("C:/Programme");	
	System.out.print(getName(f)+" "+getPath(f)+" "+getParent(f)+" "+isAbsolute(f));
		
	}

}
```

gibt er mir immer:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The method getName(File) is undefined for the type dateieinlesen
	The method getPath(File) is undefined for the type dateieinlesen
	The method getParent(File) is undefined for the type dateieinlesen
	The method isAbsolute(File) is undefined for the type dateieinlesen
```

ich habe es auch versucht einfach nur java.io.File zu importieren aber hat den gleichen Effekt, und laut der API sind die 4 Funktionen dort zu finden.

Wahrscheinlich sehe ich es einfach nicht und es ist schon peinlich dafür wen zu belästigen aber ich weiß echt nicht wo das Problem ist.

Wenn jemand nen gutes Tutorial zu Thema Dateien Einlesen hat, wäre ich natürlich auch Dankbar


----------



## Anime-Otaku (8. November 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du mal das Galileo Buch lesen...

...oder warum willst du Methoden der Klasse File selbstständig aufrufen, anstatt normalerweise über file.getBlub()

Wahrscheinlich hast du das File Object als static import drin...aber es hat ja keine static Methoden.

Schau dir mal der grundlegende Aufbau von Objektorientertem programmieren an.


----------



## Dimensionm (8. November 2007)

da bin ich ja dabei aber das Kapitel über Datenströme hat mich da halt ein bisschen verwirrt, deshalb hab ich versucht das ganze durch ein wenig rumspielen verständlicher hinzukriegen.


----------



## Wyatt (8. November 2007)

Hola!

da du dir ein Objekt der Klasse File holst, kannst du mit diesem Objekt weiterarbeiten!
in deinem Fall sollte es so aussehen: 

```
package Examples;

import java.io.File;

public class FileExample {
     
     public static void main(String[] args){
          File myFile = new File("Datei.txt");
          System.out.print(myFile.getName()+" "+myFile.getPath()+" "+myFile.getParent()+" "+myFile.isAbsolute());
     }

}
```

Viel Spaß!
Gruß
Felix


----------



## Dimensionm (8. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich habe größtenteils nur in PHP und davor in Pascal geschrieben daher ist die Objektorientierung gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------

